# Phrag. besseae ('Hot Rod' x 'Fire Wings')



## Drorchid (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought I would show you guys some of our latest Phrag. besseae breeding results. This is a cross between one of our Phrag. besseae's which had very dark red flowers and good shape; Phrag. besseae 'Fire Wings', with one of the besseae's that came from Terry Root's breeding (I believe it was a 'Colossal' sib cross); we named it 'Hot Rod'. This particular clone had very wide petals.

Phrag. besseae ('Hot Rod' x 'Fire Wings'):






The two parents:

Phrag. besseae 'Fire Wings':





Phrag. besseae 'Hot Rod':





Robert


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 23, 2012)

nice


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2012)

:smitten:


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 23, 2012)

Love them all!:clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy besseae is getting fat! lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2012)

How much better can it get?


----------



## e-spice (Jan 24, 2012)

All are beautiful!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2012)

3 more beauties!!!!

But watch for not creating one with sophronitis like petals  !!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2012)

So true Jean! Fantastic results Robert.


----------



## Dido (Jan 24, 2012)

congrats on this result. 
how big is the flower


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 24, 2012)

very nice,you can see how both parents influenced it


----------



## Paul (Jan 24, 2012)

the result is nice, well done!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2012)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice and very interesting to see the parents too. (not really my taste, as I prefer the slim line, but a must-have fore those who prefer the rounded forms)
Best regards, Gina


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

Yay besseae!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 24, 2012)

Loving the fire wings!!! Stunning photos.


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2012)

Red hot pop!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 24, 2012)

Amazing blooms! The color is great!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Stone (Jan 26, 2012)

OH!! they are REALLY nice!!!


----------

